# mobil tankers mid to late 1960s



## lindyloo1970 (Nov 24, 2014)

hi everyone i am the daughter of an engineer that worked on mobil shipping between november 1964 to september 1966 on various vessels that were named mobil flame in 1964 mobil brilliant 1964 to 1965 and radiant first half of 1965 and mobil energy late 1965 to september 1966 i am trying to research my dads life and find fellow crew members who he worked with he was mostly a fifth engineer aboard these vessels and his name was john egyed originally from hungary any help would be greatly appreciated if anyone remembers him and could fill in any gaps unfortunatly he sadly passed away in 1982 in plymouth devon


----------



## Wismajorvik (Dec 29, 2011)

I signed off the Mobil Radiant in April 1965 at which time the vessel was near the end of its bareboat charter and was next heading for Greece. I don't recollect your father but maybe he joined the Radiant at Coryton at that time. Mike Temple was the second engineer and did remain onboard. He is a member of SN and may pick this up.
Best regards.


----------

